# building rat home



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

i want to build a new home for my boys, the start of next year, to get christmas out of the way = ]

i need ideas
i thought about buying a shelf unit with about 5 shelves well spaced, - just for the starting frame, them add wire doors etc

i need ideas, so i can start buying materials etc

i have 3 big boys - maybe another one sometime soon 
i have pics in gallery if you want to see = ]

pics of homemade homes would be great = ]
and ideas on what to put in them

thanks


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

The only issue with most bookshelves you'll find is that thgey're not nearly deep enough for rats. Most measure 12" or less, when rats need a minimum of 18" with 24" being ideal. Your best bet would be to buy melamine (??) and make your own, which is what I did for my first cage.



















If I remember correctly, the measurements on that cage were 24"x24"x36". It ended up costing close to $100 build and was suitable for 3 rats (although I did have 4 manrats cramed in there). The pictures show it being used as a QT cage for a 7 week old female.

If I was ever going to use this cage again (which I would do in a heartbeat) I would pull out those small shelves and make a full level in the middle and a half level up top. I would also put in eyehooks so I could hang more hammocks. I made that cage over 2 years ago, and still find that it was the easiest cage in the world to clean. All you need to clean it is a dustpan to scoop out the bedding and some papertowels with a bucket of water/cleaner mix. Din't even take 30 minutes to clean the whole thing.


----------



## vegan_bexx (Nov 4, 2007)

cool, great seeing a pic, thats how i pictured mine to look like. i think i will use a wire mesh for the back od the cage, mine like to climb and i can use screw on ropes etc for them.

thanks = ]


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Good look on the cage. It doesn't look easy.


----------



## Gary26Uk (Oct 2, 2007)

Building a rat cage should be relatively easy in my opinion.If you think about it its essentially only a box with a hinged door and a few shelves.

Im not trying to take away from anyones hard work , just trying to say dont be daunted by starting a project like this.Once you start building youll see it come together real quickly !

The coolest thing about building a cage yourself is that its design is only limited by your imagination and relative skill.The possibilitys are endless !


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

putting one together is a snap


putting one together with materials that won't cause adverse health issues is an entirely different matter


----------



## JoshDeMott2010 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice cage... I think building a cage is easy... But knowing the dangers of it are not quite as easy. Just stay away from chemicals and u will more than likely be in good hands.


----------

